# ad.fly link on R4-DS-Revolution page



## gbatempfan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

There is an ad.fly link on the R4-DS-Revolution page of shoptemp, it was posted by blubbermarble , there might be more spread throughout the site.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 1, 2011)

The whole ShopTemp frontpage is a mess. It needs to be cleaned up.


----------

